# Possible "natural" Klonopin replacenments



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Seems Klonopin has helped several people here, myself included. Its the only drug that has worked for me- SSRIs were a disaster and Lyrica made me feel spaced out. I am taking Trileptal and if nothing else it helps me sleep, which I need (my major symptom other than detached feelings is this hyper awareness of my body and how it feels distorted....an exaggeration due to the DP of a muscular asymmetry I have is my belief). Anyway, the Klonopin has helped a lot, putting these feelings in the background and lowering my level of distress about it. It is my belief that only the anxiety part of DP can be treated with meds and not DP itself- which is why Klonopin helps. Of course the problem is the tolerance/addictive potential. I have researched and found two "natural" possible replacements- Picamilon (GABA bonded with Niacin) and vitamin B3(niacinamide). I have purchased both...not sure yet what I will take and how much, but i hope to get some relief from one or both of these and reduce or eliminate my use of Klonopin. Has anyone here tried either of these and what were the results? I apologize if this has been covered in another thread.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd be curious to know what you find. I'm almost completely weaned off Benzos, and right now the plan is to take them only on a rare as-needed basis. But with the struggle i've had getting off of them, it would be better if I could find a less addictive alternative. Let me know.

Just a warning though - if you are taking any specialty supplements like that you should make sure they won't interact with the Benzos you are currently on. B3 i'm sure is fine, but i'm not positive about the Picamilon. Just do a little research, wouldn't want to have a bad reaction.

Good luck. Sorry I can't offer you any more suggestions, i've been wondering this myself.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi guys, my doc is very hesitant to prescribe me klonopin. I have tried it and it def helps with anxiety. Seroquel helps me sleep at night. Without it i wouldn't sleep. I am going to be speaking to him about less addictive alternatives to klonopin and will let you guys know what he says. I def need to treat my anxiety as it is unrelenting.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

interesting my doctor has no issues with me using klonopin long term- she says of all the benzos it can be used long term- has a long half life and if it works then she will keep refilling it. she says many meds of all types have withdrawal/dependency potential and that this is no different. It also depends on the person- some will have no issues stopping it by tapering off gradually. reading online you can find horror stories of withdrawals from any med---fill in the blank. Anyway so far the picamilon is not proving to be a possible replacement...only been taking 100 mg a day for 5 days so ill give it some time and up the dose to twice a day.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

There are Benzos with longer half lives than Klonopin - Valium comes to mind. Some people say that Benzos are the most addictive drug in the world - more so than heroin. I wouldn't be surprised from my experience coming off them. Regardless, you have to weigh the pros and cons of being on any drug. At my worst Klonopins risks were more than worth it - I would go on it again if I got that bad, even after the horrible withdrawal i've been through.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> There are Benzos with longer half lives than Klonopin - Valium comes to mind. Some people say that Benzos are the most addictive drug in the world - more so than heroin. I wouldn't be surprised from my experience coming off them. Regardless, you have to weigh the pros and cons of being on any drug. At my worst Klonopins risks were more than worth it - I would go on it again if I got that bad, even after the horrible withdrawal i've been through.


yeah well i have been like this for 20 years and klonopin is basically the only drug that allows me to have more good than bad days......i do have concerns about long term use but again any drug that alters your brain chemistry has addictive potential. Do a search and you can find plenty of horror stories about withdrawal from drugs such as zoloft, cymbalta, Lexapro...you name it. Everyone is different so yeah I am aware of the risks but my quality of life has sucked for large periods of my adult life so I am willing to do what I have to do to feel any semblance of normalcy. I am still hoping the picamilon will kick in. I was hoping Lyrica might be the long term answer to eliminate klonopin but after 2 days on it i was feeling spaced out...more detachment isnt what i was looking for.So i am back on the Trileptal and i actually think it helps..i am taking 600 mg of it and it is very transparent other than helping me sleep well. it seems to help stabilize my moods somewhat as i was prone to getting really distressed and even hysterical at times....although the klonopin has the largest effect i am sure.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting well thought out post i found on another site discussing use of benzos long term:

Klonopin is a long-acting Benzodiazepine with a long half-life of 50 hours. Klonopin was originally developed for use in epilepsy, but was approved for panic disorder in 1998. Klonopin was specifically developed for use over the long-term. The drug (when dosed twice daily) reaches steady-state very slowly (over a period of two weeks). The drug then accumulates from 1.5 to 3 times that of steady-state. Klonopin has a long onset of action, and maintains a steady-state maintanence level unlike Xanax. This provides full 24 hr coverage. Due to the long half-life, accumulation, and prolonged therapeutic effect, developing a tolerance to Klonopin is extremely rare. Therefore, it is the drug of choice when a long-term regimen is required for the management of anxiety states. The other two drugs that are indicated for the long term are Valium and Librium.

Anyone who uses Benzodiazepines over the long term WILL develop a *dependency* to the drug. However, this is insignificant when treating an anxiety disorder over the long term. Like all Benzodiazepines, the drug must be tapered slowly if it is to be discontinued.

"Addiction" and "Dependency" are two totally different subjects. Addiction by definition is a craving for the drug, and constitutes abuse. Dependency simply means that over a given period of time, your body adjusts to the effects of the drug, and if the drug were to be removed abruptly, withdrawal symptoms would result. Dependency occurrs with any psychotropic drug, including the SSRI's. Any drug that alters brain chemistry has the potential to cause dependency and withdrawal phenomenon upon abrupt discontinuation. The same can be said for diabetics using insulin, or high blood pressure patients using antihypertensives. These folks also become *dependent* on their medication. Your use of Klonopin long term would be no different, as you are using it for a medical purpose, the purpose being to significantly improve the quality of your life.


----------

